# mickeymouse



## mickeymouse (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello,
I am in England. I keep about 30 boxes. I do most shows.

You NMC guys will have to guess my true id.
mickey


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Ha ha!...we know who you are..weve got your number..you are a "marked" man!!..you see what we did there?..clever aint we! :lol:


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## mickeymouse (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not marked baby. Selfs all the way, especially Blacks, can't get enough of 'em. Those silvery coloured things with a ginger belly aswell. love em!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

well I've thunk and I've thunk and then Ive thunk some more but I can't think of any juvenile members with those varieties :idea: Welcome along,enjoy the forum.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome mickey 

Sarah, I'm not a betting lady, but I reckon this incognito does not hide a juvenile breeder  Unless (s)he happens to be the exception that is able to use both correct punctuation, and decent spelling on fora.....


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum 

I know who you are


----------



## Obi-Don (May 13, 2009)

Hi mickey!


----------

